
Setting up a private satellite Wi-Fi network is now cheaper and easier than ever - illuminated
https://www.zdnet.com/article/setting-up-a-private-satellite-wi-fi-network-is-now-cheaper-and-easier-than-ever/https://www.zdnet.com/article/setting-up-a-private-satellite-wi-fi-network-is-now-cheaper-and-easier-than-ever/231190&mid=12918991&cid=717915275
======
new_guy
Correct link: [https://www.zdnet.com/article/setting-up-a-private-
satellite...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/setting-up-a-private-satellite-wi-
fi-network-is-now-cheaper-and-easier-than-ever/)

